# Problem mit PHPmyAdmin



## piumer (10. März 2004)

Hallo, bei mir scheint irgendwie PHPmyAdmin bzw. SQL etwas zu buggen!

Und zwar, wenn ich über PHPmyAdmin meine Tabelle öffne, werden mir nicht die Tabellen angezeigt, die ich selbst angelegt habe. Erst wenn ich versuche, die Tabelle neu anzulegen, in dem ich den Befehl "create Tabele" eingebe, sagt er mir, dass die Tabelle bereits existiert, dann erscheint sie auch in der Liste. Doch manchmal kann ich sie mir dann immer noch nicht anzeigen lassen.

Was kann ich dagegen tun?

Freue mich sehr auf eure Hilfe!

MfG piumer


----------



## piumer (10. März 2004)

*Problemlösung*

Habe das Problem nun schon selbst gefunden. Wem es interssiert:

Habe im IE die ganzen cookies und temporären Dateien gelöscht. Ausserdem habe ich mal im PHPmyAdmin-Tool im Register Datenbanken die Datenbank refresh´t. Nun zeigt er auch alle Tabellen, die ich angelegt habe an.

Danke trotzdem!

Mfg piumer


----------

